

Jobs expected to ring in Apple's new iPhone - donna
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/08/BUPF11383C.DTL&tsp=1

======
donna
Anticipation.... I heard one of their supplier's warehouses was overflowing
with mysterious unmarked shipping boxes.

and...if the purchase price is as heavily subsidized by at&t as everyone
thinks it will be, apple will sell a boatload of them...;D

